
Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, how is your sex life while running a startup - TheAuditor
Understanding that a good personal space and sex life is important for our mental health. What is the situation among the startup entrepreneurs?
======
zxcvvcxz
Amazing actually.

I got laid way more being a broke entrepreneur (or the best: being in massive
debt) than when I was a wage slave.

Anything that boosts your "aliveness", like being on the edge of survival and
success, controlling your own destiny, etc, makes you more attractive to
women. Women love novelty, let me tell you. They also love leaders, and
potential.

~~~
0xBE5A
Wow, just about everything in this comment is ridiculously demeaning.

------
anoncoward111
As someone who is working 70 hours a week and whose girlfriend just broke up
with him because she wants to settle down, it's non-existent currently
compared to every day before.

~~~
itamarst
Pro tip: Don't work 70 hours a week. Beyond the impact on your social life, it
also makes you a less effective worker
([http://www.igda.org/?page=crunchsixlessons](http://www.igda.org/?page=crunchsixlessons)),
so it's really not good for _anything_.

Seriously. Don't do this.

~~~
muzani
Any decent startup tries to build a product faster than a Google team could.
Sometimes your main advantage over a ten man elite team is the willingness to
work harder.

~~~
farseer
At least one person from that elite team would also be pulling 70 hour work
weeks at google. That means 10 hours a day, google serves free lunch on
weekends too, albeit with less opulence.

Work life balance in a startup is an exception, not the norm. The tech
industry is simply too competitive for any slack.

